# Sheepies



## jfish (Mar 27, 2014)

Well have to admit I had no complaints on sheepies that just came off the smoker. Dirty rice, steam broccoli, and crawfish cream sauce to go with it. I have to say it was my best yet.


----------



## jfish (Mar 27, 2014)

On the grill


----------



## tsharp (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks good I may have to try cooking it like that.


----------



## jfish (Mar 27, 2014)

Just season to your liking I used a little salt pepper garlic powder and Cajun seasoning. Olive oil to keep it from sticking or drying. 

Ran the smoker up to 350 for cooking it was hotter when I put it on. Had to cool it down, shut off the air.  The onion and tomato add flavor and are good to eat as well. 

Cooked with pecan wood but not sure it makes a difference really.


----------



## doeboy1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Son, that sauce looks like icing on the cake!


----------



## jfish (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the sauce recipe I use. I have used it before.


----------



## jfish (Mar 27, 2014)

We are sitting here talking about cookingn and decided that the sheepies cooked better than the reds. They are more dry type whiter looking meat. For this time try were pretty dang good. Good to swap up things


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome eats. Man that would be good. You oughta post that up in the cafe.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 27, 2014)

ya'll just aint right!!! Teasing a land locked sucker such as I and then rubbin my nose in it like a puppy who has not learned the rules of the house yet.


----------



## bluffmonkey (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, I wish this computer had a "scratch and taste" button!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks great jfish!

One of my favorite fishes!


----------



## kaddiddle (Mar 28, 2014)

Hate it for the one getting the hamburger.


----------



## jfish (Mar 28, 2014)

kaddiddle said:


> Hate it for the one getting the hamburger.



I have ruined my kid with fish!  We eat fish at least once a week.  She just about hates it!


----------



## Bryannecker (Apr 3, 2014)

That is what the effort is for-the fine dining!!!


----------



## ranger374 (Apr 10, 2014)

jfish said:


> I have ruined my kid with fish!  We eat fish at least once a week.  She just about hates it!



Ha, my kid will eat fish every meal.  I have tried to my wits end to get him to try a hamburger or anything else, but he won't eat nothing but fish, chicken, and bacon


----------



## jfish (Apr 10, 2014)

ranger374 said:


> Ha, my kid will eat fish every meal.  I have tried to my wits end to get him to try a hamburger or anything else, but he won't eat nothing but fish, chicken, and bacon



Good kid! Nothing wrong with that. He will change!


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey jfish, tell me about your dirty rice recipe.


----------



## jfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Its very hard to make.  Its a zatarans(?) mix with the rice already in it.  Works great I have used it several times.

J


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 10, 2014)

LOL! My wife is from Louisiana. We are going to make dirty rice for easter and we are using an Emeril Lagasse recipe. Not too sure how I feel about the chicken livers that go in it.


----------



## jfish (Apr 10, 2014)

I was gonna snap a pic of it but I don't have any more!  I have used the recipe deal but it's to easy to just use the box stuff. Keep in mind I tweak everything! 

I go out to LA several times a year to Baton Rouge and little south of there for some customers. I love to eat out there. I low good food!  Them Cajuns can cook! 

I cooked for 80 or more in Jacksonville FL in Jan. I smokes one ribs had the fixens but the main course was a low country boil. I have a 168qt cooker, no it's not just a pot. Anyway, a Cajun family was there and was the last one to leave. I had 35lb of fresh shrimp in it and he said " you can boil, some people can't". So I shook his hand and told him I would take that compliment from a Cajun anytime!

Good luck. Whatever you cook will probably be great!  I have some sea bass that are going on the smoker next with something different this time!


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 10, 2014)

My wife didn't want to use the Zatarain's because it's a little heavy in salt.

The food is definitely delicious down that way. I love the way my wife cooks...she makes a great chicken and sausage gumbo, seafood gumbo, and jambalaya. We were home a month or so ago and picked up some crawfish tails. We are either going to do some etouffe or your sauce.

Wow, that sounds awesome! Nice to hear a good compliment like that I'm sure.

Unfortunately I will be leaving this area next month...going to the middle of Texas...3 hours from the coast. I'm having to sell my boat. Not real happy about that.


----------



## jfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Where in tx?


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 10, 2014)

San Antonio


----------



## jfish (Apr 11, 2014)

Yikes that's a tote.  Sharpen up  your Spanish.  Havent been there in years, Gonzales yes but not San Antonio.  I go out that way several times a year.  I do some work for a guy that has office outside weatherford.  So I fly out to ft worth several times a year.  

Used to haul out there a lot but kid hasn't made nationals in couple years.  This year due to shoulder surgery.  Maybe next year.


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 11, 2014)

I like the area, except for the lack of water. I grew up on the gulf coast so it's in my blood. Excellent Mexican food there!

What sport?


----------



## jfish (Apr 11, 2014)

Rodeo my man. I rope some. Not nearly as much as used to. Kid still rodeos hard.  Good Mexican is awesome. Hard to find here too.


----------



## Bottomfisher (Apr 11, 2014)

I hear ya! Sounds fun.


----------

